# Don't use arrow wraps



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

Do they have different colors? 


Mathews Halon 32 30/70
QAD MXT
CBE Torx
Gold Tip Arrows
Spot Hogg Boss Hogg


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

They have nearly every color/pattern under the sun.

I just had carbon fibre style laying around and gave it a try and works wonderfully. Cheap solution for 'just' arrow wrap 

They are also very lightweight compare to the actual arrow wraps I had laying around. These measure in at only 4gr with the size I cut them.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Who is they? Gotta link?


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

NC stringpuller said:


> Who is they? Gotta link?


Just look for automotive wrap through google (vinyl wrap), any works. Mine came from Ebay, Amazon has a ton as well. 

I would say does not matter where you order from aslong the price is right and it is the design you're after... material all seems the same

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

The sites I visited only wanted to sell a big roll of the stuff for a few hundred $ (minimum). That's why I was hoping for a link.


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

Etsy has them, Ebay, Amazon... google search Vinyl Wrap you can literally find any style you like [emoji4]









Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## djroot2 (Dec 24, 2018)

i know a few guys that have wrapped their cars, i should see if they have any scrap.


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

djroot2 said:


> i know a few guys that have wrapped their cars, i should see if they have any scrap.


Perfect!
I 'tried' to wrap a double coil hood years ago hence why I had alot of material left over I never tossed out, so I figured I give it a try as I was having issues with regular arrow wraps.
Such a simple and cost effective solution to my issues I was experiencing.

They don't leave residue behind either on the shaft, also I peeled one off which was very well attached and all vanes came off perfectly. I think if one took the time and tore the wrap around the vanes and scraped off the left over wrap under the vanes where it attaches with glue, one probably could reuse the vanes even! If that matters.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## spare>no<arrows (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you wrapping arrows just for aesthetics? asking for a friend


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

Haha!
No, I cut 4"x1" junks and use them so vanes come off easier when I have to refletch them.
I don't see the point of scrapping shafts with a blade everytime I want to change vanes. Small junks of wrap makes life so much easier without the added mess/work, and no FPS is compromised with chunks that size.

When wrapping it this way it works best to have the seam in the middle of your vanes, if you glue a vane right over top of the seam the ends of the wrap might still lift overtime.
Never have I had any issues yet with it lifting if you put the seam right in between 2 vanes, and I have shot many arrows wrapped with automotive vinyl wrap, no vanes have come off either.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryOH (Feb 5, 2018)

Great idea


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

ArcheryOH said:


> Great idea


Thank you Sir.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## HoosierHunter (Jan 2, 2013)

Great idea. I bought a few boxes of the quick fletch on clearance just to try and they work decent but the vanes peel. Will have to try this trick.


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

That wrap material looks like it has some texture to it maybe that's helping the glue stick a little better. I like wraps for the same reason, easier to refletch and safer for the shaft. might have to give this a try
Thanks for posting


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

I never tried the quick fletch and probably never will.
I like being in control of how I fletch my vanes, as I like a 3-4° right helical offset on all my arrows for stability.

--

The carbon (rugged) pattern might have something to do with how the vanes stick, -I will let you know tomorrow, I just got another roll of wrap in today which is matte and smooth.

8"×60" for 17 CAD shipped (roughly 13-14 USD) which will give me about 120 arrow wraps!

I will try wrap some arrows with it tomorrow and maybe the top of my bow limbs lol... If I don't like it, it can be easily peeled.
I use cheap super glue on all my arrow vanes, quick 15 second set time and it works great. No need for expensive fletching glue, especially on wraps hence why they probably stick so well!











Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## eric poris (Nov 20, 2019)

Those are cool, I want some lol


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

eric poris said:


> Those are cool, I want some lol


Yea some are sweet looking.
If someone wants identical look on all arrows it would be tough with a design like this, but it serves the purpose anyways. [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## PennDude (Dec 21, 2015)

Does this look like the right stuff? I use white wraps and this would be a much cheaper option. https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Glos...hash=item288242d066:m:md6o-MMm5i0H1Tq3kZFNE1w


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

PennDude said:


> Does this look like the right stuff? I use white wraps and this would be a much cheaper option. https://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Glos...hash=item288242d066:m:md6o-MMm5i0H1Tq3kZFNE1w


I think so. The rear paper looks the same as my stuff.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

So I got the chance to try a different (smooth) wrap I received yesterday. 

I like it, it is a bit thicker which still works fine. It seems a tad stickier than the carbon stuff I have as well, then again it's brand new were the carbon wrap is 3 years old, it works great!

Seams are not lifting, looks pretty good, and was dirt cheap.

Vanes stick as good as on the other wrap, tried lifting the vane after 20 seconds (as it is a bit too close to the seam for my liking, see pic) but it would not even come off anymore.

So far so good! Then again, I ALWAYS use a hair dryer as soon as I apply the wrap so it forms to the arrow.









Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Ordered some carbon weave for my aluminum's. Should really look cool thanks for the idea!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

dbow said:


> Ordered some carbon weave for my aluminum's. Should really look cool thanks for the idea!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You're welcome! I like it much better than arrow wraps, they are way over priced for what it is.

I just put a couple junks of the stuff on my top limbs to cover the brand sticker hehe. Looks alright.

I might do the full limbs tomorrow, haven't decided yet, just experimenting myself.









Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

There much better.

Now that the 3 arrows I wrapped with the new wrap yesterday sat over night, seams still look perfect... not even the slightest lifting. 

Cheers









Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tombo (Nov 4, 2003)

Awesome idea!


----------



## Junior454 (Nov 17, 2019)

Thanks for the great idea


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anytime! Show your arrow (wraps) once you decide to wrap them this way. Would love to see them!

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuerbis (Jul 10, 2018)

Question ? Is this film thin enough to wrap a recurve riser ?


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

Kuerbis said:


> Question ? Is this film thin enough to wrap a recurve riser ?


It's thin, but not too thin. It flexes nicely with heat around corners as well and can be stretched some.

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## Moseley42 (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice idea! Will have to pick some up and give them a try.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

bossmode69 said:


> Why buy utterly expensive arrow wraps where the seams might lift?
> 
> That has been my issue, it might depend on brand of arrow wrap but from my experience the seams keep lifting over time as the material is too thick. Glue can cure that issue, tho it leaves a complete disaster as an end result.
> 
> ...


Any of you guys ever tried to wrap the entire arrow or half? There are some really cool designs out there 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbocc (Aug 22, 2015)

cool idea have to try it


----------



## tiltshift (Jan 25, 2017)

Really like the idea of wrapping the limps.... think it will affect anything? I am likely too bad of a shot to really notice just don't want a kaboom situation.


----------



## bossmode69 (Mar 4, 2018)

tiltshift said:


> Really like the idea of wrapping the limps.... think it will affect anything? I am likely too bad of a shot to really notice just don't want a kaboom situation.


No it was fine, I shot it and had no issues, I did press the bow tho in a bow press and the wrap sort of stretched as my press had a tight grip on my limbs. I ended up peeling it off again  would work good if I wouldn't have wrapped it right to the outside edge where the press grabs... don't see why it would explode, as it is only a wrap... won't affect anything. 

Sent from my SM-T377W using Tapatalk


----------



## tiltshift (Jan 25, 2017)

I wouldn't have guessed it would but I am not very experienced so thought I'd ask.


----------



## jjkar15 (Dec 3, 2019)

great idea. Thanks


----------



## msjwolfe (May 22, 2011)

This seems like a great idea I will have to give it a try!!


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

Is this peel and stick like the standard arrow wraps or heat activated? Thanks, great idea.


----------



## HoytHunterRX3 (May 18, 2019)

Do they add drag, weight, and affect arrow flight?


----------



## A-Game (Dec 3, 2019)

Cool


----------



## DaWiz9578 (Jan 18, 2019)

slick looking on the bow


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

HoytHunterRX3 said:


> Do they add drag, weight, and affect arrow flight?


No different than any other arrow wrap will.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

bossmode69 said:


> There much better.
> 
> Now that the 3 arrows I wrapped with the new wrap yesterday sat over night, seams still look perfect... not even the slightest lifting.
> 
> ...


That looks cool!!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is Darth Arrow. 600 grains of pure hate. Thanks for the wrap idea!










Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## K.Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## Jsustala (Nov 24, 2019)

awsome will try this out


----------



## Huntin4birds (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brucebarker024 (Feb 10, 2015)

Also oracal 5400 wrap works very well. 20 bucks for 6 square feet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QKVooDoo (Apr 22, 2018)

I've never done this before. Will try this out, thanks for the post


----------



## BurgerWalrus (Aug 29, 2019)

I just use Oracal 651 for plain arrow wraps. Comes in a wide variety of colors, and it's cheap. I recently bought a 12"x 6 foot roll for $5 on Amazon. That's enough to do many, many arrows. One pack of a dozen wraps costs more than what I paid for the roll, and it's literally the same exact material I was getting from One stringer. Just have to cut it myself.


----------



## itsashooter (Feb 20, 2004)

Those limbs look great!


----------



## Colsonk (Nov 2, 2018)

How well do your vanes adhere to the carbon wraps? Do you do anything to the surface of the wrap prior to fletching to be sure the vanes stick?


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Colsonk said:


> How well do your vanes adhere to the carbon wraps? Do you do anything to the surface of the wrap prior to fletching to be sure the vanes stick?


They glued on better to the wrap then the shaft itself. I didn't do anything before adding the wrap or vane. After I put the wrap in I did run a hair dryer over them tho.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thompy86 (Dec 8, 2019)

This is a great tip! Thanks for sharing


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Brucebarker024 said:


> Also oracal 5400 wrap works very well. 20 bucks for 6 square feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect for hunting since it's reflective!


----------



## Hercdriver (Sep 22, 2006)

I have used vinyl scraps from the sign store for years with practically no issues. I would cut them using a graphics board and a rolling cutting blade. I also scrubed and cleaned my arrows with Bar Keepers friend and alcohol prior to putting on the wraps. I also wash my hands well, so that when handling the wraps there is no naturally oily residue from fingers. That method works great. Now my wife has vinyl cutting machine so she make custom cut wraps to a perfect fit so that helps. I don't have the cool graphics though just basic colors.


----------



## 01lowbird (Dec 18, 2019)

This is a great idea and Im in


----------



## pdxflung (Jan 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## yakchin (May 29, 2016)

I've used the VviviD vinyl brand off Ebay with good luck. A 1' x 5' piece with shipping is $14 and will give 100+ wraps. They are not sticky like OneStringer wraps and I find them easier to work with if you warm them a bit first. Lay them in sunlight or a heater vent for a bit. Seal them with a heat gun or hairdryer. I've used a Fiskars SureCut scrapbooking paper trimmer to cut them to size.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

I’ve also had some fun with black vinyl wraps on my Beestinger stabs... I wrapped em and then sponge paint camo. If I don’t like the look just unwrap / rewrap and paint again.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## vectordawg (Oct 1, 2019)

Have any of y’all tried taking off any of those wraps? I’d like to know how difficult it was. I have some wraps from Lone Peak I picked up at Sportsman’s. The green ones peal off pretty easy but the orange ones break into little pieces. I bring a pot of water to almost boiling and pour it in a Yeti style cup and soak the arrows for a few minutes. I’m guessing the orange ones sat on the shelf at the store for a long time. I’m just venturing into wraps so this is the only brand I’ve tried.


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

My Onestringer vinyl wraps stuck reeeaaally good. I had to cut them off in strips from a couple arrows.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

vectordawg said:


> Have any of y’all tried taking off any of those wraps? I’d like to know how difficult it was. I have some wraps from Lone Peak I picked up at Sportsman’s. The green ones peal off pretty easy but the orange ones break into little pieces. I bring a pot of water to almost boiling and pour it in a Yeti style cup and soak the arrows for a few minutes. I’m guessing the orange ones sat on the shelf at the store for a long time. I’m just venturing into wraps so this is the only brand I’ve tried.


I just hold them over my propane heater for a while then peel them off. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsundste (Jan 8, 2020)

Yeah I'm definitely going to have to try this, they look sweet.


----------



## matt152 (Jan 9, 2020)

I've used the NockOn arrow wraps for more than a year now and have had 0 issues with them


----------



## NATYFADI (Jan 10, 2020)

Just use a pair of scissor, a ruler and a pen and you are all set. Measure out some 4"x1" pieces or which ever size you might need and cut yourself a ton of arrow wraps basically for no money.


----------



## nickam9 (Jan 10, 2020)

Noob question: Are arrow wraps for anything besides aesthetics? 

I like the idea of using the car wrap on my bow limbs though.


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

I love my arrow wraps


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

But thats because I haven’t hD any fail yet


----------



## Brenden23 (Jan 9, 2020)

Great Idea Thank!


----------



## joon1911 (Nov 4, 2019)

This is a great idea, thanks for sharing. I’m a new adult entry bowhunter and am just getting into DIY. I have everything I need to try this out. Once I get my new bow and some arrows to mess with, I’m going to try this.


----------



## johtajahannula (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow., putting stickers to bow its awesome idea just to have more personal gear !


----------



## richmeister (Dec 13, 2015)

Kuerbis said:


> Question ? Is this film thin enough to wrap a recurve riser ?


I wrapped a set of black max recurve limbs with Kryptic Highlander wrap and turned out great.


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

Great idea! Do you use standard Fast Fletch type glue with these automotive wraps?


----------



## NATYFADI (Jan 10, 2020)

NATYFADI said:


> Just use my ip birthday wishes tneb a pair of scissor, a ruler and a pen and you are all set. Measure out some 4"x1" pieces or which ever size you might need and cut yourself a ton of arrow wraps basically for no money.


Just use a pair of scissor, a ruler and a pen and you are all set


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome ideal+1!


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

bzrkr77 said:


> Great idea! Do you use standard Fast Fletch type glue with these automotive wraps?


No glue required

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

nickam9 said:


> Noob question: Are arrow wraps for anything besides aesthetics?
> 
> I like the idea of using the car wrap on my bow limbs though.


They don't really do anything except when you need to replace vanes you just put them in boiling water and they come off. Better than using a knife.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## upchurch_k (Jan 13, 2020)

Great idea and a lot cheaper than arrow wraps


----------



## e_pro1984 (Nov 15, 2016)

thanks for the tips


----------



## DaveMFLock (Aug 1, 2016)

i like this idea


----------



## yakchin (May 29, 2016)

I've used both G5 Blu-Glu and Bohning Blazer to glue Blazer vanes to the auto wraps with no issues.


----------



## mibowhunter1989 (Apr 24, 2019)

I buy sheet of vinyl from michaels or joann fabrics. The sheets cost about 99 cents and can make 40 wraps. I do like this wrap idea because they do have different designs


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

mibowhunter1989 said:


> I buy sheet of vinyl from michaels or joann fabrics. The sheets cost about 99 cents and can make 40 wraps. I do like this wrap idea because they do have different designs


Those vinyl sheets may be heavier than what you can get elsewhere. Check the mil thickness.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gentry0621 (Jan 23, 2019)

Great idea


----------



## regas (Oct 24, 2013)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/3D-Carbon-...var=513063405607&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I tried this with feathers. its working pretty good about 10cents an arrow


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. Will try that for my next set of arrows


----------



## JRein (Dec 25, 2019)

This makes me want to build some arrows just to try this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Niko615 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great idea. Be careful on limbs. I did that once and took the original graphic right off my limbs.


----------



## KyleBow (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bzrkr77 (Dec 20, 2019)

dbow said:


> No glue required
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Sorry, my question wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask was if regular fletching glue/super glue etc sticks well to this type of wrap.


Thanks


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

bzrkr77 said:


> Sorry, my question wasn't very clear. What I meant to ask was if regular fletching glue/super glue etc sticks well to this type of wrap.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I use gorilla super glue.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billspakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Good idea


----------



## TFA (Jan 11, 2018)

Great idea


----------



## MountainTherapy (Feb 21, 2018)

This is an awesome idea. I got a bunch of Victory VAPS that I am going to try this out on


----------



## jonlsu (Jan 30, 2020)

tag for later


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone tried the Oralite 5800 reflective vinyl?

Curious how the vanes stick to it, how well it applies to the shaft and how well it removes when needed.


----------



## theartboy (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Used vinyl wrap on this project bow and it worked out great. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## redlegfisch (Nov 20, 2014)

Great idea, any updates on the durability?


----------



## EagleNiner (Feb 5, 2020)

Good idea


----------



## Brucebarker024 (Feb 10, 2015)

KineKilla said:


> Anyone tried the Oralite 5800 reflective vinyl?
> 
> Curious how the vanes stick to it, how well it applies to the shaft and how well it removes when needed.


I used the oracal 5400 reflective vinyl and liked it a lot! Easy on/off and the vanes stuck well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## millsmo752 (Jul 27, 2017)

Have you weighed them compared to normal wraps?


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

I use Onestringer wraps and have never had an issue the the seams pealing. I can see where this would be a cheaper option though.


----------



## bigstriper (Dec 21, 2011)

Great idea!! Do you have the measurements for the X, H, and S shafts??


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

bigstriper said:


> Great idea!! Do you have the measurements for the X, H, and S shafts??


X - .85" (.500 spine) .90" for .400, .340, .300
H - .95 (.500 spine & .400 spine) 1" for .340 & .300
S - 1" for all spines. 

I usually just go 1" on all mine. A little overlap has never hurt me.


----------



## TexasCountyMO (Jan 8, 2020)

arrow wraps.. great. more stuff to think about spending money on.


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Brucebarker024 said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried the Oralite 5800 reflective vinyl?
> ...


Thanks.

I found some vinyl on Etsy that looks ok. I didn't ask what material it is but it's already shipped so...I'll know soon.

That 5800 is the stuff they use on street signs so I worried about its removal when the time comes.


----------



## celticarcher (Oct 17, 2008)

also check your local sign companies. they usually have tons of leftover or remnants from there larger rolls that they use for large projects.


----------



## ElkChappo (Feb 14, 2020)

Good info


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Stuff from Etsy did not adhere well to the shaft and even less where the wrap overlapped itself.

Guess it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## buckcrazy_98 (Feb 12, 2020)

I used to use arrow wraps but they got too aggravating to refletch if I needed too.


----------



## jdmbowhunt (Sep 7, 2012)

I never trusted wraps, they scare me haha.


----------



## JPreston (Feb 13, 2020)

Great Idea my be trying this out soon.


----------



## onegreyman (Jan 10, 2020)

Nice idea, I'm gonna try this one.


----------



## Ethan Nunnery (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks great on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladcamu (Apr 6, 2019)

*Do not use arrow wraps: Size of cut vinyl wrap*

Gentlemen,

I use Victory NVX 23 and Victory Vap arrow. What will be the size of the arrow wrap cut with each arrow?


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

bossmode69 said:


> Why buy utterly expensive arrow wraps where the seams might lift?
> 
> That has been my issue, it might depend on brand of arrow wrap but from my experience the seams keep lifting over time as the material is too thick. Glue can cure that issue, tho it leaves a complete disaster as an end result.
> 
> ...


What fetching jig are you using? Glue? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dpbasler (Mar 1, 2020)

Smart


----------



## Stickbowfan 112 (Mar 6, 2017)

Cool idea


----------



## djblubaugh1982 (Nov 18, 2019)

Cool Idea


----------



## patrick8585 (Dec 31, 2006)

Never even heard of these before. Great idea!


----------



## Bigmike66 (Apr 7, 2018)

Everyone asking about size of wraps for different arrows, think back to high school math. Can easily find the diameter of your arrow on the manufacturer's site. The width of wrap you need is the circumference. Circumference = pi × diameter.


----------



## vexahlia (Mar 29, 2019)

Those of you putting the vinyl on your limbs, any weird wear and tear on the vinyl after some shooting? Puckering etc?


----------



## Snicolio (Mar 28, 2014)

i love nock on wraps


----------



## jorman17 (Sep 18, 2018)

great idea


----------



## fast*eddie (Oct 19, 2003)

I bought personalized wraps from a member on here a few years ago .


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

bossmode69 said:


> Haha!
> No, I cut 4"x1" junks and use them so vanes come off easier when I have to refletch them.
> I don't see the point of scrapping shafts with a blade everytime I want to change vanes. Small junks of wrap makes life so much easier without the added mess/work, and no FPS is compromised with chunks that size.
> 
> ...


OK, seems like an obvious question, but HOW DO YOU MAKE YOUR CUTS SQUARE? I bought the stuff and am using a good straight edge and rasor, but still not perfect. Any tips to get nice and square?


----------



## OrancoAaron (Mar 19, 2020)

awesome! I agree that arrow wraps are just way too much money, but it may come in handy for recurve shooters that need fletching lines


----------



## wdkropp (Mar 19, 2020)

I agree wraps are very cool, but if you ever have a vane issue its a pain to refletch.


----------



## Kosher_Hunter (Sep 30, 2018)

Great idea! I've used Oracal 651 Vinyl from Michael's craft store. It's less than $2 for a 12" x 12" sheet & there are a lot of color options. If you cut 4"x1" wrap that will give you 36 arrow wraps for less than $2!

Just make sure you do NOT clean the wraps with anything once on your arrow. I simply take a microfiber cloth & wipe it off. From there, if you follow the application process for the vanes you are shooting, you'll be in good shape & save good money.


----------



## chadth (Jul 21, 2014)

wdkropp said:


> I agree wraps are very cool, but if you ever have a vane issue its a pain to refletch.


Isn't the idea to remove the wrap instead taking a knife to the shaft or to the wrap?


----------



## turner24 (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought some before reading this post lol. Good idea!


----------



## Adam_scarbrough (Jan 28, 2020)

I realy like this idea


----------



## zhuan043 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for the suggeston.


----------



## Arrow_Slinger (Jul 18, 2005)

I’ve used vinyl wrap scraps from a local shop that does custom graphics for a few years, and this year did some arrows wraps with a reflective tape as well. The reflective is actually pretty neat for the fact that it isn’t a bright white wrap in daylight as you to/from your hunting spot, it’s more of a grayish tone. But if you hit it with a flashlight or headlamp after dark, it sticks out nicely. I’ve used Loc-Tite gel control and impact resistant Gorilla glue for adhering the vanes to the wraps with great success. 
Link to the reflective:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Duck-Brand-Auto-Reflective-Tape-1-5-x-30-White/17018153


----------



## azwells (Dec 27, 2019)

good idea


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

fast*eddie said:


> I bought personalized wraps from a member on here a few years ago .
> View attachment 7104839


Semper Fi


Semper Fi


----------



## Gdspeedster (Feb 6, 2014)

awesome idea


----------



## pse_78 (May 18, 2010)

Great Idea thanks


----------



## yellowlemon (Apr 3, 2013)

can you show a photo of what the automotive wrap looks like so I know what to look for? Thanks!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigmike66 said:


> Everyone asking about size of wraps for different arrows, think back to high school math. Can easily find the diameter of your arrow on the manufacturer's site. The width of wrap you need is the circumference. Circumference = pi × diameter.


Or skip the math if that is a challenge......take a piece of string and wrap it around your arrow shaft.....measure from end to end. :embara: Same way I figured out the size stab wrap for my current bow.

I've used Onestringer for years without ever having the seams lift or any other issue. However I do like the concept of "value"....IE cheap! :wink:


----------



## mnmaxx (Oct 9, 2016)

I have a question about removing the vinyl wraps, what do you use to remove the adhesive?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

mnmaxx said:


> I have a question about removing the vinyl wraps, what do you use to remove the adhesive?


Goo-Gone on a paper towel or rag. Wipe it for a few seconds and the old adhesive is gone. Before re-wrapping, I wipe that portion of the shaft down with a fresh paper towel and Isopropyl alcohol to remove any residual oils.

By the way.......this thread got into my head yesterday after reading the whole thing. I Googled Oracal 651 and found a place in GA that had it for $.65/sheet (12x12). I ordered 6 colors and it rang them up at $.50/sheet. The shipping cost more than the material..... Who knows when it will arrive, but my wife has a Cricut machine and is going to cut them to my preferred dimensions. Looks like I will have a BUNCH of wraps for a long while now.


----------



## Striker100 (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, awesome. 
Great idea.
Thank you


bossmode69 said:


> Why buy utterly expensive arrow wraps where the seams might lift?
> 
> That has been my issue, it might depend on brand of arrow wrap but from my experience the seams keep lifting over time as the material is too thick. Glue can cure that issue, tho it leaves a complete disaster as an end result.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillygoat (Apr 29, 2018)

I agree that is ingenious idea


----------



## Phillygoat (Apr 29, 2018)

That looks cool


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wrap adhesive easy to remove, I use old wide screw driver blade ground to curve & scrape off wrap & then soak in acetone gut make sure you remove your nocks first. Takes less than a minute per arrow.


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstrand05 (Jan 28, 2017)

thats sweet


----------



## booner05 (Apr 1, 2013)

Are arrow wraps cosmetic only?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Main use is to protect the carbon when removing the fletching when glued right to the carbon. Scraping the glue & fletching off seen a lot of carbon pulled & arrows ruined or break on shot & that could really hurt.


----------



## booner05 (Apr 1, 2013)

hmm...i'll have to keep that in mind. I've got a handful I glued directly to the carbon; I'll have to be extra careful if i re-fletch them.


----------



## Linkless10mm (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm glad I found this in here, I have a ton of vinyl and a vinyl cutter. Everyone keeps saying automotive but then Oracal is mentioned which is more of a craft vinyl. I'm assuming that is the one to use as most of the true automotive vinyl at this point has airlift adhesive for repositioning. I am referring to the wrap from VVivid Vinyl I used on my racecar.


----------



## yakchin (May 29, 2016)

b1004u said:


> OK, seems like an obvious question, but HOW DO YOU MAKE YOUR CUTS SQUARE? I bought the stuff and am using a good straight edge and rasor, but still not perfect. Any tips to get nice and square?


https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-1524...s=fiskars+cutting+board&qid=1586810475&sr=8-1


----------



## Steel427 (Mar 11, 2020)

As someone new to archery this is cool


----------



## raleigh8605 (Oct 20, 2013)

Linkless10mm said:


> I'm glad I found this in here, I have a ton of vinyl and a vinyl cutter. Everyone keeps saying automotive but then Oracal is mentioned which is more of a craft vinyl. I'm assuming that is the one to use as most of the true automotive vinyl at this point has airlift adhesive for repositioning. I am referring to the wrap from VVivid Vinyl I used on my racecar.


I have been using the oracal vinyl with great results for about 4 years now. It's been pretty durable and has made fletching much easier for me. And the stuff is fairly light weight. The 1×6in wraps I make weigh a little over 6gr if my memory serves me correctly. I've used the Vvivid vinyl too to wrap stabilizer but never on arrows. It seemed to stiff and heavy for the seams to stay put on skinny arrows without them wanting to peel back open after trying it on a test arrow so I never invested anymore time into testing them after that. It has been great on my stabilizers though and the same wrap has stood up well for about 5 years on my hunting bows.


----------



## deplon8 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have to try this. I been using high dollar wraps for about 12 years but the last 3 years naughtiness but problems with different types of wraps there just selling cheaper stuff at a higher price just won't 
Stick. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

deplon8 said:


> I have to try this. I been using high dollar wraps for about 12 years but the last 3 years naughtiness but problems with different types of wraps there just selling cheaper stuff at a higher price just won't
> Stick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Poor voice recognition....check before hitting "send":wink:


----------



## lrthomas (Apr 21, 2020)

Where did you buy this stuff? Do they have bright colors? I like to wrap my arrows so that I can find them easier.


----------



## bcpody (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome Idea. Thanks


----------



## weels20 (Apr 10, 2020)

wow this is a great idea - I kinda do not like it because it ruins FOC a bit, but at that weight its the same as a 4 fletch instead of a 3 soooo.... IDK definitely going to order some and try this!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2020)

Followed your lead and it worked like a charm!


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

I am curious if other people are finding the vinyl is NOT STICKY ENOUGH? I went on Amazon and bought this stuff (VViVid Vinyl), and it is working, but every so often, the edges come up. It is not the stickiest stuff. I want matte white, anyone have any recommendations in terms of brand?


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

Do you use the 651 Oracal Vinyl?


----------



## TurboLS (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the idea I will defiantly be using my vinyl cutter to make some for my practice arrows


----------



## South (Aug 25, 2016)

This thread is great. So much help


----------



## mikeyford3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Here are some wrapped arrows.


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

I vinyl wrapped and painted my bee stingers, that’s fun too. If you don’t like it peel it and start over.


----------



## bowmaster22 (Aug 31, 2006)

Great idea.... 
Following 

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## umpquah2odesign (Sep 11, 2012)

Following 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

After recovering the kids books last year ....I had leftovers


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

I am going to give this a try. So was the VViViD automotive stuff too thick or did it work well?


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

It was too thick for my preference. It works OK on normal diameter arrows, but not micro diameter. I bought the oracle 651 and it works way better 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Amer91 (Jan 24, 2017)

Clean shaft just use dishwash liquid


----------



## Tack622 (May 13, 2020)

Great Idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Clayphillips07 (May 16, 2020)

Wow! Thanks! I'll be saving my money!


----------



## MikeHunt8 (Jan 31, 2020)

these are nice but i wont be able to see blood on the arrows


----------



## b1004u (Dec 25, 2014)

MikeHunt8 said:


> these are nice but i wont be able to see blood on the arrows


Go with white









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AZsneak (May 17, 2016)

I've never been into arrow wraps or the shrink on fletching stuff.


----------



## sdh1994 (Jan 10, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## Dkrad1935 (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m interested in wraps for the aesthetic aspect and also - I have black shaft with white fletching and white nocks and I can never see where they hit on target which has a lot of white in it. So. I ordered some new arrows with an orange wrap. Hoping that helps me see my impacts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpockoski (Jan 4, 2018)

how often are y'all re-fletching arrows? i'm a relative newbie...should i be redoing vanes often?


----------



## Sn00kiMonster (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## lite7820 (Dec 25, 2019)

Cool


----------



## MultifuelA2 (Dec 2, 2014)

I used this VViViD on X / micro diameter shafts https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00L9J4JRG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Very good results. I cut them just 3" long for blazers, only 4 cents per wrap. I unroll a bit on some plywood, make some marks and run a utility knife along a square to cut them out. A few dozen takes less than 10 minutes to measure and cut that way. I imagine a proper paper cutting board would be vastly quicker.

I wrap & immediately use a heat gun, then spin the arrow while lightly squeezing the heated wrap to get it settled. Shot many on a worn out block target where pass-throughs happened more often than not. The textured vinyl gives the glue a death grip; no vanes lifted off & no wraps came unraveled. I did have 1 vane lift off passing through that target, but it was the only unwrapped shaft I was shooting. Hopefully they handle the cold just as well as they've handled the heat.


----------



## mzurovec5 (Jul 14, 2020)

Always thought they looked really cool, but headed the impact on FOC. Nice arrows!


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

good idea. I have used that carbon tape but don't find that it sticks as well as the vinyl arrow wraps. But your mileage may vary.


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

Plus the pink tiger stripe ones that Lancaster sells are soooo hot.


----------



## 10xArcherydeals (Apr 6, 2020)

my favorite being the fluorescent orange


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Hm, the whites ones are nice. But I really wonder if they won't get dirty pretty quick when using them in the wild.


----------



## Daniels12 (Sep 27, 2013)

nice


----------



## mgorm16640 (Jul 22, 2020)

Glad I read this thread, Getting ready to refletch arrows for fall hunting and having trouble paying money for wraps at local shop. Able to buy the Fiskars SureCut machine and Oracle 651 for the cost of a dozen or so traditional arrow wraps. Just placed my order, can't wait to get these arrows done.


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

Great Idea. Gonna search on Amazon now! lol


----------



## Cantharellus (Nov 9, 2016)

Really cool idea, if I have any issues with the pre-made wraps I may give this a try.


----------



## aklax11 (Dec 8, 2019)

Kosher_Hunter said:


> Great idea! I've used Oracal 651 Vinyl from Michael's craft store. It's less than $2 for a 12" x 12" sheet & there are a lot of color options. If you cut 4"x1" wrap that will give you 36 arrow wraps for less than $2!
> 
> Just make sure you do NOT clean the wraps with anything once on your arrow. I simply take a microfiber cloth & wipe it off. From there, if you follow the application process for the vanes you are shooting, you'll be in good shape & save good money.


Hey man, resurrection of your post...are oracal 651 all the same in regards to thickness? 






Amazon.com: ORACAL 651 Multi-Colored Vinyl Solvent-Based Adhesive-Backed Calendared Wrap Decals w/ Yellow Multi-Purpose Squeegee (12" x 5ft, White): Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Shop ORACAL at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com





Like this one says solvent based adhesive - no idea what that means. Think this one is okay?


----------



## aklax11 (Dec 8, 2019)

Anyone know the difference between oracal 651 intermediate or permanent in regards to 

e.g. 








ORACAL® 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl, Matte


Purchase the ORACAL® 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl at Michaels.com. Decorate your car models with stylish vinyl stickers made from this ORACAL 651 matte vinyl sheet.




www.michaels.com





vs. 









ORACAL® 651 Matte Permanent Adhesive Vinyl Mega Roll


Shop for the ORACAL® 651 Matte Permanent Adhesive Vinyl Mega Roll at Michaels. ORACAL 651 is the most popular vinyl for many uses, especially for die-cutting machines such as Cricut, Silhouette and more.




www.michaels.com




?


----------



## jmbusse (Oct 15, 2019)

Great idea for refletching arrows. Never thought of using this to stop from scratching the arrow shafts. 
thanks!


----------



## Bowbender83 (Jun 16, 2020)

bossmode69 said:


> Haha!
> No, I cut 4"x1" junks and use them so vanes come off easier when I have to refletch them.
> I don't see the point of scrapping shafts with a blade everytime I want to change vanes. Small junks of wrap makes life so much easier without the added mess/work, and no FPS is compromised with chunks that size.
> 
> ...


Exactly much easier to clean arrow if fletching .no scraping required


----------



## Pablete (Sep 11, 2020)

Thank you. It’s a great idea. Cheaper and better than arrow wraps!!!


----------



## blackhawk68215 (Jun 2, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## tunasteak (Nov 24, 2020)

This an amazing idea thanks!


----------



## KD1994 (Nov 8, 2020)

Following


----------



## Jkajer89 (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang why didn’t I think of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I haven't tried the auto vinyl wrap, but read a different thread and found a place that sold Oracal 651 in 12x12 sheets for under a dollar each in a HUGE variety of colors. I had a half dozen sent to my home this spring during the covid quarantine and cut a bunch of wraps with my wife's rotary cutter and fabric cutting board. She was working on a quilt on the dining room table and the lightbulb went off....perfect way to cut them. I got over thiry 4.5x1 wraps for under a dollar....in the solid colors I wanted.


----------



## Jimdude (Aug 20, 2020)

I never minded scraping the vanes, arrow graphics and all off of my aluminum arrows, but I have a hell of a time not damaging my carbon arrows these days. Fantastic idea. Thanks


----------



## frugalarcher (Jul 28, 2020)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but does oracal 5400 work as well as 651?


----------



## Bowday (Nov 6, 2015)

How many mm thick is this stuff?


----------



## Kosher_Hunter (Sep 30, 2018)

aklax11 said:


> Hey man, resurrection of your post...are oracal 651 all the same in regards to thickness?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey sorry for the delay... I just saw I had missed this comment. I've always gone to Michael's craft store to get them. They are labelled "OCACAL 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl." There is another kind that is labelled with "matte," do NOT get this one. 

As for thickness, I believe they are all 2.5mm thick.

The ones I use are not the solvent-based adhesive, so I can't give you an honest answer on whether or not they would work as I've never used them. 

Here is a link to the exact ones I get: 









ORACAL® 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl


Purchase the ORACAL® 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl at Michaels. Decorate your crafts and models with stylish vinyl stickers made from this ORACAL 651 vinyl sheet.




www.michaels.com


----------



## aklax11 (Dec 8, 2019)

Kosher_Hunter said:


> Hey sorry for the delay... I just saw I had missed this comment. I've always gone to Michael's craft store to get them. They are labelled "OCACAL 651 Intermediate Cal Vinyl." There is another kind that is labelled with "matte," do NOT get this one.
> 
> As for thickness, I believe they are all 2.5mm thick.
> 
> ...


No worries! I think the amazon link I provided is the exact same model...I have since bought a roll and started using them. Looks great!


----------



## richmeister (Dec 13, 2015)

Been doing this since I read the original posters idea..bought an inexpensive paper cutter on Amazon, and cut a bunch out of the 12 x 48 inch roll, split it in half,(6") and you'll get about 85 wraps for about the price of a dozen adhesive wraps....heat gun works awesome....peel backer, heat shaft with heat gun, roll arrow slowly over auto wrap material, seal with heat gun, roll on cool surface...DONE ....


----------

